# Circuito Controlador de Carga de un Aerogenerador



## gabo1780 (Ago 18, 2009)

Necesito ayuda con el diseño de un circuito controlador de carga para un aerogenerador. El problema viene ya que instalamos un aerogenerador modelo Whisper 200 con su circuito controlador de carga de 48V DC en una zona de alto viento pero cuando se conecta el circuito controlador de carga explota. Yo asumo que el problema es que como hay mucho viento, el aerogenerador me esta produciendo mucha tension y el circuito controlador de carga no lo soporta. Hicimos mediciones de la tension fase fase en la salida del aerogenerador y esta estaba por el orden de los 120V a 140V AC. De ser ese el problema, me pueden ayudar con el diseño de un nuevo circuito controlador de carga? El circuito controlador de carga tiene sus entradas trifasicas, las salidas para la bateria y las salidas para una carga DC. ¨Por lo que he investigado los circuitos controladores de carga permiten cargar las baterias y una vez que esten cargadas desviar la carga para evitar la sobrecarga de las baterias.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda y cualquier información.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 20, 2009)

Es raro que estalle el controlador ya que suelen tener circuitos limitadores para los eventos como el "exceso de viento". Tienes el esquema del Whisper 200 ? quiza se pueda arreglar el que se te daño.
Salu2.


----------



## gabo1780 (Sep 8, 2009)

Este es el circuito. Donde esta el regulador TL783 estaba un LM317T pero sospecho que es alli donde esta el problema ya que este regulador solo soporta hasta 36V en su entrada sin embargo el TL783 soporta hasta 125V.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Y se consigue el TL783 ?. Salu2


----------



## gabo1780 (Sep 10, 2009)

Si, ya contacte una tienda de componentes electronicos que lo tienen disponible. Pero crees que con eso resuelvo el problema? crees que el lm317t que estaba originalmente es la causa del problema?


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Pues dame un tiempo para estudiar el esquema... Quiza podrias montar el circuito en un simulador y probarlo a ver que resulta. Y otra opcion es, si tienes acceso a otro aerogenerador con el mismo tipo de tarjeta de control compararlas con la que se te daño y ver que hay de diferente...

Gabo1780: Aunque el TL783 y el LM317 son reguladores de voltaje, el TL783 es para un rango de tension de entrada muy superior que el segundo. Viendo el circuito, perfectamente, pudiera ser la causa del daño de la tarjeta el que hubieran sido intercambiados. Salu2.


----------



## gabo1780 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tecnogirl: el regulador de voltaje que estaba originalmente y que yo asumo que es la causa del daño es el LM317T.... por lo que pienso reemplazarlo por el TL783... es eso a lo que te refieres? Por lo que entiendo de tu ultimo post es que tu crees que si pueda funcionar con el TL783??? Salu2


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 18, 2009)

Creo que si... Salu2.


----------



## gabo1780 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tecnogirl tengo otro problema ahora... coloque el integrado tl783 pero ahora los rele 1 y 2 del circuito empiezan a abrir y cerrar repetidamente cuando tengo cierta tension trifasica en la entrada... ayudaaaa... Mi 7812 siempre me mantiene los 12v en su salida por lo que sospecho que tiene que ser el transistor Q2 el del problema.... sera porque el tl783 solo suministra hasta 700mA a diferencia del lm317t que estba antes que podia suminstrar hasta 1.5A?????' Ayudaaaa porfaaaa


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Se esta complicando... pero que no haya panico!!... Yo usaria un osciloscopio para ver la señal en las bobinas de los reles y con el esquema reviso los componentes asociados a esa parte del circuito a ver cual de ellos esta causando la inestabilidad. Salu2.


----------



## gabo1780 (Sep 23, 2009)

La señal en las bobinas de los reles es 12vdc hasta que la entrada trifasica supera los 35vac fase neutro... y en ese momento mi tension en las baterias y carga dc son 60vdc. entiendo que la funcion de los transistores en este circuito son para desenergizar las bobinas de los reles (actuando como interruptor) pero entiendo que factores toman para hacer eso. no se para que estan los amplificador operacionales alli...

Ya que el problema no es el 7812 porque siempre me da mis 12v requeridos... sospecho que el problema esta en los componentes asociados a las bobinas; que en este caso son los transistores y amplificador operacionales para hacer la funcion de interruptor


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Encontre el siguiente documento.
http://www.windenergy.com/documents/manuals/0212_REV_B_w200_Manual_w_Controller.pdf
Es este el modelo de tu aerogenerador ?.
Entre la información que provee el fabricante no hay un manual que describa la operacion del circuito ?. Salu2.


----------



## gabo1780 (Sep 23, 2009)

Si, ese es el modelo del aerogenerador... Ese es el manual que se encuentra en la pagina del frabricante y es el mismo que ellos envian con el equipo... pero alli no dice nada acerca de la operacion del circuito... solo te explican como conectarlo para su funcionamiento mas no como opera... es alli mi gran dolor de cabeza...

Estoy tratando de analizar la parte que controla la bobina pero no la entiendo en su totalidad... Y ni mi tutor academico ni empresarial me prestan la ayuda que necesito


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Y el recurso del osciloscopio ? Salu2


----------



## gabo1780 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lamentablemente no cuento con ese recurso aca en la oficina... ni en la empresa...


----------



## marcord (Oct 2, 2009)

hola como te va sabes que yo tengo un problema similar al que tenes vos pero con un aerogenerador montaras sabes no puedo diseñar un regulador porque cuando viene vientos fuertes me los quema queria saber si vos no dispones del circuito de tu aero para verlo quisas ese me funcione desde ya te lo agradesco


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 2, 2009)

El post #3 de Gabo1780 puso el esquema, mira si te sirve... salu2.


----------



## marcord (Oct 2, 2009)

gracias che 
voy a ver que hago con el 
un saludo


----------



## guillejose (Nov 2, 2009)

gabo1780 dijo:


> Necesito ayuda con el diseño de un circuito controlador de carga para un aerogenerador. El problema viene ya que instalamos un aerogenerador modelo Whisper 200 con su circuito controlador de carga de 48V DC en una zona de alto viento pero cuando se conecta el circuito controlador de carga explota. Yo asumo que el problema es que como hay mucho viento, el aerogenerador me esta produciendo mucha tension y el circuito controlador de carga no lo soporta. Hicimos mediciones de la tension fase fase en la salida del aerogenerador y esta estaba por el orden de los 120V a 140V AC. De ser ese el problema, me pueden ayudar con el diseño de un nuevo circuito controlador de carga? El circuito controlador de carga tiene sus entradas trifasicas, las salidas para la bateria y las salidas para una carga DC. ¨Por lo que he investigado los circuitos controladores de carga permiten cargar las baterias y una vez que esten cargadas desviar la carga para evitar la sobrecarga de las baterias.
> 
> Agradezco cualquier ayuda y cualquier información.




mi nombre es guillermo y tambien trabajo con aerogeneradores, pero en peru. 


Tenia masomenos las mismas dudas que tu, hacerca del sitema de control del aerogenerador, yo soy estudiante de electronica y aqui hago practicas, sin enbargo se que con lo que se no podría hacer mucho, ante eso mi suplica.

El aerogenerador fluctuar de 0 a 138 v y de 0- 35a y su potencia máxima fue de cerca de 2000w 

Como hiciste con el tullo, cuales recomendaciones me podrías dar?

De la parte del inversor confiamos mucho con el que trabajamos, yo hice cargador de voltaje controlado a las baterías pero sigo con dudas si funcionaran bien con altas cargas.

Atentamente Guillermo


----------



## marcord (Nov 2, 2009)

hola estaba viendo los temas de los circuitos para los reguladores de los aerogeneradores y mira  los reguladores de las motos son de entrada trifasica y rectifican regulan y estabilizan bueno el tema en eso  son los amperes que consumis pero las motos grandes manejan muchos amperes esta es la solucion rapida si necesitas un circuito sencillo avisame tengo uno que es bueno pero aveces no anda con mucha potencia

ahora si vos tenes un circuito que me puedas enviar en el que pueda manejar hasta 35 amperes o menos y de cero a 135 volt te agradeceria que me lo envies


----------



## guillejose (Nov 2, 2009)

Justo buscamos los mismo marcord , el mismo circuito

Novedad que lei ara poco los cargadores o reguladores MPPT son mejores que los de PWM, alguien sabe mas del tema?


----------



## marcord (Nov 2, 2009)

mira los reguladores de las motos son re geñales
porque en si las motos usan el mismo sistema con imanes y bobinas solo despues te queda diseñar el controlados de carga para cotar cuando llena 
yo le escribi a vitronic una fabrica de reguladores de moto y ellos me dijeron que soportan asta 130 volt a la entrada


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 22, 2011)

Bueno pues yo iba a preguntar si con este motor se puede generar buena energía , ya que estoy harto de la exciatriz de los alternadores, y un generador con imanes permanentes no quiero hacer, debido a su precio.

El motor enciende bombillas de las chiquitas de 4,5 Volt con solo un giro con la mano y conectado al taladro a 2000 Rpm genera 18 Volt, había pensado que si era rentable podía hacer un regulador con un TM7812CK.

Pero no se su ese motor me va a dar buena potencia. Gracias


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 23, 2011)

Acabo de hacer unas pruebas y con el taladro enciende una bombilla de coche genera 4,8 Amp,pero teniendo en cuentas que  eso es a 2000 RPM no se si es bueno o no..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

jose_flash dijo:


> Acabo de hacer unas pruebas y con el taladro enciende una bombilla de coche genera 4,8 Amp,pero teniendo en cuentas que  eso es a 2000 RPM no se si es bueno o no..



No es malo, ! Es malísimo ¡

Para lograr una generación "Interesante" de corriente necesitas mover el motor a demasiadas RPM, lo que se lograría con un sistema de multiplicación de RPM, que te consumiría la eventual potencia que te entregue la hélice en pérdidas de rendimiento.


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 23, 2011)

Fuuuuu, entonces mejor uso el alternador aunque me tena que hacer de algún circuito para controlar la excitatriz


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

jose_flash dijo:


> Fuuuuu, entonces mejor uso el alternador aunque me tena que hacer de algún circuito para controlar la excitatriz



Creo que esto ya te lo recomendé, reemplaza la excitatríz en un alternador de camión por imanes permanentes de neodimio. 
Lo mueves con un sistema de multiplicación con plato, piñón y cadena de bicicleta.


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 23, 2011)

mmm es que los imanes de neodimio son carillos, sera mejor hacer algo que en cuanto se mueva el eje la excitatriz se active..

Edito: bo son tan caros como vi anteiormente, para generar 12 Volt que me recomendais? 
http://www.supermagnete.es/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2011)

Sip, los imanes de tierras raras no son caros, *! Son un Robo ¡*

Me gusta este modelo.
http://www.supermagnete.es/Q-40-20-10-N


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 23, 2011)

Buuuff 5 € el iman como minimo me dejo 100€ se me han quitado las ganas


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 24, 2011)

Lo quería con el fin de iluminar, que seria mejor usar bombillas de coche, hacer 2  balastos con dos transistores ( como el de pablin o con 555 y un trt de potencia) o un elevador de 12-220Ac?, porque supongo que para las bombillas dará igual que sea senoidal o cuadrada


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2011)

jose_flash dijo:


> Buuuff 5 € el iman como minimo me dejo *100€* se me han quitado las ganas


¿ Y por que tanto ?, con 9 o 6 imanes alcanza para reformar un alternador de automóvil.


jose_flash dijo:


> Lo quería con el fin de iluminar, que seria mejor usar bombillas de coche, hacer 2  balastos con dos transistores ( como el de pablin o con 555 y un trt de potencia) o un elevador de 12-220Ac?, porque supongo que para las bombillas dará igual que sea senoidal o cuadrada


Sip, puedes emplear un balasto electrónico y un tubo fluorescente normal.


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 24, 2011)

amm pensé que necesitaba 10 o 15 imanes..,¿los balasto son mejores con 555 y un trt de potencia o el de pablin de dos trt que forma un oscilador?, si probaste alguno, si no pues hablare del asunto del alumbrado en otro tema


----------



## markitosb (Sep 19, 2011)

hola   aver  si  alguien  me puede ayudar  con este controlador de carga    el montaje es facil  pero   creo  que hay que  programar  el  circuito 12F675    grasias  por  su apoyo


----------



## alejandroa76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola, ¿alguien pudo analizar el circuito de la Cita #3? Yo tambien estoy buscando la base para armar un controlador de carga para un aero.


----------



## adrian6322 (Nov 30, 2011)

muy simple el diseño de este circuito .no veo algo.creo que el sistema de corte por sobrevoltaje....ni donde se conecta la dump load..cuando la bateria esta cargada ...el ajuste de voltaje de carga y de corte ..el positivo de el segundo trio de puentes rectificadores .no se conecta a ningun lado ???..
  En teoria un sistema controlador de carga de baterias .Eolico ..funciona de la siguiente manera ...el generador se acciona por el viento.produce electricidad ...CA...es rectificada y almacenada en la bateria .si la bateria se carga a el voltaje de flotacion creo se llama.se activan los reles y se conecta la Dump load ...que utiliza la energia exedente ..
   Si se exede en el voltaje rectificado ..medido por el circuito .(determinado por recomendacion de el fabricante ..otro creo) .se activa un rele .que cortocircuitea el generador .frenandolo..para proteccion de el mismo .para que no se destruya el dichoso generador ...


----------



## adrian6322 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hola ...para mas detalles pueden checar este link   http://www.theinventory.orconhosting.net.nz/chargecontrol.htm
  Esta en ingles pero les puede servir ...no lo e probado 

Saludes y Salu2


----------



## elmasjodido (Oct 30, 2012)

Tengo el mismo problema con un aerogenerador, mi caso es que tengo un banco de baterías y tengo que cuidar que no se sobre carguen o se descarguen profundamente, por ahora tengo un control por divisor de tension, que cuando a 48 v o superior activa los relevadores para cargar, y manteniendo la tencion a no mayor de 54 v, el priblem es el relay no he encontrado unos que soporten la corriente al conectarlos en corto para frenar el generador.

ademas de circuito tipo zener que me mantenga esos rangos, pero aprovechando el MPPT, mi problema a todo es la corriente alguna sugerencia?.

Finalmente interconectar a un controlador solar para tener un sistema hibrido sin dañar el sistema fotovoltaico a causa del generador eolico.


----------

